# Forum > MMO > MMO Exploits|Hacks > Defiance Exploits|Hacks >  Hauler Exploit - easy mount lvling and script

## chaosgods

Checked and still working 18/04/2013


So as everyone has seen or may have seen people driving a big grey Truck at world events.. 

There is 2 quests that give you the Hauler for a vehicle until quest is completed. The thing is that it is nearly indestructible and one shots everything when you run over it. i didn't stop one shooting mobs until there were about 10+ people in the area(event) i was on.

This is a Great way to get you Mounts to max level fast and some quick scrip and Ego  :Cool:  in a few hours i got my Roller to lvl 20 and a ton of ego and scrip(20k+ easy before selling gear).

as long as you don't complete the quest you keep the mount so have fun and run things over.

been exploiting this since the well it came out figured i'd share to those who didn't know.

Correction: i dont think it levels up anything other then the roller now :confused: kinda pissed cause it did both when it first came out lol

----------


## Watcher

*Thanx for sharing +5 Rep*

----------


## chaosgods

> *Thanx for sharing +5 Rep*


No problem glad i can contribute to the site and not just leech  :Wink: 

*This game is fun set aside the bugs but hey it just came out and i been having fun testing macro programs/ scripts and i have yet to get detected so as soon as i find some useful things ill post them.

Lag switches work like a charm in pvp just don't flood to long or you will dc.

----------

